# Upgrade fun...



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

When I tell the wife about the gear I buy and then sold while be able to upgrade for a song... she doesn't care. I hope this doesn't sound like boasting, but I figured like minded individuals can appreciate the following tale.

It began with me reading an article about creating a black background using nothing but a off camera flash. 
http://glyndewisblog.com/2010/01/19/the-invisible-black-backdrop-photography-technique/

I was so interested in trying it, I looked for a flash and I saw a really good deal on a 7 graded used 430ex ii flash from B&H. It was something like $125 but then there were some customer service issues and the price went down to $116ish. Either way, for a fully functioning 430ex ii, that is a heck of a deal. Yes there were scuffs along the body, and on the wide angle screen one of the notches was broken off, but the other notch was there, so it still came out easily enough.

That was about a year ago.

On Craig's List, a lady is selling off her gear because she is getting out of the business. She is selling a 50mm f/1.4 and a 580ex ii for $470. I offer her $450 for both and she bites. The 50mm's auto focus is just fine as it should be, and the 580 is in perfect condition save for velcro being attached here and there. But I might eventually use the velcro so it doesn't bother me. 

I then sold my scuffed but fully functioning 430ex ii for $184. So the final price to upgrade to the 580 is $41. A steal right. Well... I also sold the 50mm for $300... so for basically taking into my possession for 2 days, I was able to upgrade from a 430 ex ii to a 580 exii for -34 bucks. 

And I'm loving the 580. The feel of it is dramatically different. The recycle time with the same batteries as the 430 is lightening quick. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 23, 2013)

That is a good steal. Heck, that is even better than a steal..... that is almost a bank robbery....  enjoy.... 

If I was in the market for a full frame I could grab a 5DII for $1300 bucks today (saw on craigslist just now)...... seems interesting. Or for that matter a 7D for $800.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> That is a good steal. Heck, that is even better than a steal..... that is almost a bank robbery....  enjoy....
> 
> If I was in the market for a full frame I could grab a 5DII for $1300 bucks today (saw on craigslist just now)...... seems interesting. Or for that matter a 7D for $800.



it is funny... I never liked the 7d when it was a 1500 dollar camera, but now that it is a 7-800 dollar camera, where do I sign up.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 23, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> RAKAMRAK said:
> 
> 
> > That is a good steal. Heck, that is even better than a steal..... that is almost a bank robbery....  enjoy....
> ...



South Western CT is bundled under the "NY City" area and it's crazy how much they want to buy for and how much they want to sell for. Either that, or the stuff doesn't stay up longer then a few hours . . . I'm not sure which.

Good for you, either way.

I got my refurbed 7D yesterday (looks new) from Adorama all for $889 w/1 year warranty (through Adorama). I was waiting to see what the MK2 would yield, but at this price point, I couldn't resist. The AF on this thing is totally crazy. It's like the starship enterprise, no wonder people have been excited about it.

Since I got into my 60D @ $850 new in October 2010 and they're going around $500 now, I really can't complain.


----------

